# Grants for new sound/light equipment



## Doug Lowthian (May 23, 2018)

Just a call out to folks in the USA about funding new light/sound equipment for a non-profit community arts venue. We currently are good about sourcing and getting grants to pay for performances (a little of each grant often is used to purchase a new microphone, some cables, maybe a light, but only as able under grant guidelines and usually only if needed for an 'effect", ie blacklight or a fogger)

What sources have folks found for grants to purchse equipment, either individual sound/light equipment or a capitol improvement grant for arts organizations?

Thank's in advance....


----------



## Adam Brunetti (May 23, 2018)

Following! The high school I'm working with has 14 out of 16 channels in the 600Mhz range, so we're looking for grants to fund the replacements.


----------



## Taniith (May 23, 2018)

The only one I've been able to find is the ETC grants. We got an equipment grant from them last year, and got an Element 60 and 10 ColorSource Pars out of it, which made a big difference. They also have some sort of non-equipment-specific grant, though I don't know much about it.

https://www.etcconnect.com/About/About-ETC/Philanthropy.aspx

(Note that the website and pdf give contradictory info about the realistic max of the grants. ETC confirmed to me before we applied that the $15k number on the pdf is correct, vs the $10k number on the website)


----------



## SteveB (May 23, 2018)

The City of NY has a Dept. Of Cultural Affairs which provides grants to non-profit arts organizations, equipment and capitol improvements. We started applying 12 years or so ago and got multiple grants over a number of years, likely about a million total. We essentially replaced our conventional lighting inventory with S4, 21 moving lights, Ion console, DigiCo digital audio consoles, speakers, amps, plus 2 - $250,000 rigging upgrades. The city “owns” the gear and essentially loans it to us, as long as we certify yearly that we have not relocated it and have maintained it. We have (had) a 501C3 non-profit in-house producing group attached to Brooklyn College, which did all the applications and paperwork and technically received the grants. It likely helped that the husband of our former artistic director worked for the Mayor at the time, Mike Bloomberg. 

So check for municipal and state grants for such improvements. As well check with your electrical utility company for power saving equipment grants, such as theatrical or building LED gear. The NY State Power Authority provides these locally, though we don’t qualify as a State of NY agency, or so we were told (go figure). Our college president also decided to eliminate our 501C3 organization, so we lost a grant for $100,000 for a Gio 5, ColorForce strips, etc..., and the City DAC stated they don’t provide grants to city/state agencies that already have a city/state provided budget. 

Sigh.


----------



## soundtech193746 (May 23, 2018)

Doug Lowthian said:


> Just a call out to folks in the USA about funding new light/sound equipment for a non-profit community arts venue. We currently are good about sourcing and getting grants to pay for performances (a little of each grant often is used to purchase a new microphone, some cables, maybe a light, but only as able under grant guidelines and usually only if needed for an 'effect", ie blacklight or a fogger)
> 
> What sources have folks found for grants to purchse equipment, either individual sound/light equipment or a capitol improvement grant for arts organizations?
> 
> Thank's in advance....



If you're looking for some good lighting grants take a look at ETC's Corporate Giving page

As quoted, "There are two avenues by which to request a donation in support of your non-profit’s cause; you may apply for a cash funding grant or an ETC equipment grant. The Community Betterment Committee reviews cash donation requests and the Equipment Committee reviews the applications for equipment. The two committees function independently of each other. Please consult the ETC Corporate Giving Guidelines to ensure that your request qualifies for consideration in one of our five focus areas of giving and meets our eligibility requirements:"


----------



## NotJPMorgan (May 24, 2018)

My experience is that most granting agencies that are likely to be interested to a smallish non profit are those that are located close to you. ( the ETC corporate giving is the only nationwide one I am aware of)

Some way of possibly finding these groups.
Look in any largish arts organizations in your general region. Ask to speak to their development director. Explain that you are looking for funding for X, and could they suggest any sources to apply to.

When you go to any performance, take the program home and look at the donor page(s). Look for organizations that have given money to that group and contact them to see what their giving goals are, and if they would be interested in a grant request from you.

Look for general charitable organizations in your neck of the woods. Reach out to them and ask if you are the kind of organization they might support, and if they know of other organizations that could help.

You say that you have successfully gotten grants from local organizations for specific projects. Reach out to them to see if they might be able to help you in your more general equipment request, and/or if they know of any organization that could help.


But before you start, please be as clear as you can be as to what you are asking for. The immediate questions any foundation or granting organization are likely to be something like:

What is it you want to purchase.
Why will this help your organization, and does that further the goals that my foundation supports.

What is the anticipated cost.
What are your goals as an organization ( and does that match with the goals that my foundation supports)
Have all that figured out as much as possible before you make your first call.


----------



## Doug Lowthian (May 24, 2018)

Thanks all; this is helpful. I am planning to approach ETC for their equipment grant this year. In Minnesota we have great support for the arts through a small sales tax. Literally 10's of millions of dollars are given out to arts and culture programs every year and we have received generous support. However, in our experience, grantees more often like to fund 'people" projects with immediate, quantifiable results. (3,000 students attended x performance, 78 community members participated in Y workshop giving them skills, etc) Most have restrictions on how much, if any, can be spent on equipment purchases. As much as a new light board or 6 new spots will improve the production value at the venue it just is not what they want to fund. 

I do plan on bein gmore pro-active about pushing the envelope as to what exactly is meant by "we fund this or that". Good points made on framing request instead of simply asking for a request. 

I'll keep you posted on what I find!


----------



## RickR (May 25, 2018)

Rotary and other service groups also give grants. Out downtown group likes permanant gear, with a "donated by" plate.

Don't forget to offer a thank you notice in the seasons programs!


----------



## mbrown3039 (May 30, 2018)

Adam Brunetti said:


> Following! The high school I'm working with has 14 out of 16 channels in the 600Mhz range, so we're looking for grants to fund the replacements.



Adam, Shure recently extended their rebate program for 600MHz trade-ins. The rebate program is structured to work as a "cash after purchase" program (that is, you buy the Shure gear, then send them both the UPCs from the new and all of the old gear you're trading in and they will send you a check for the rebate amount), but if you're ordering enough pieces they can also set up a DFI (Discount From Invoice -- i.e., they take the rebate amount off the top of your bill and there's no after-sale work to do). The rebate amounts vary depending on what you're trading in, but they will take other brands of mics, nit just Shure mics. Details are on the Shure 600MHZ rebate website ( https://wirelessrebate.shure.com/ ), but if you want to go the DFI route you will need to contact your local Shure rep to start the process. Good luck, Mike


----------



## JohnD (May 30, 2018)

One interesting thing with some of the trade in wireless programs, with hand held units, you MAY not have to send in the mic capsule. For instance, if you have hand helds with premium mic capsules, you can keep the premium units and purchase units with cheaper capsules.


----------



## EWCguy (Jun 1, 2018)

I was able to find a grant through my state -- they have an arts/humanities fund. It cycles every few years from grants for bringing in talent/lectures/etc to grants for equipment. I got lucky!

Thanks for the tip about ETC equipment grants!


----------



## Adam Brunetti (Jun 3, 2018)

mbrown3039 said:


> Adam, Shure recently extended their rebate program for 600MHz trade-ins. The rebate program is structured to work as a "cash after purchase" program (that is, you buy the Shure gear, then send them both the UPCs from the new and all of the old gear you're trading in and they will send you a check for the rebate amount), but if you're ordering enough pieces they can also set up a DFI (Discount From Invoice -- i.e., they take the rebate amount off the top of your bill and there's no after-sale work to do). The rebate amounts vary depending on what you're trading in, but they will take other brands of mics, nit just Shure mics. Details are on the Shure 600MHZ rebate website ( https://wirelessrebate.shure.com/ ), but if you want to go the DFI route you will need to contact your local Shure rep to start the process. Good luck, Mike



Amazing, thanks for the info, Mike! That's what our plan was but the additional information about the DFI is greatly appreciated. Right now our main issue is a complete lack of funding, though we are working on some options as we speak.


----------

